# Bolt Vox recommended? Issues to deal with?



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

First post- sorry if it’s too basic...

I was an early adopter with Dish- had it for over 20 years, even had to install my own satellite dishes - no installers yet back then. But I 
a) am tired of paying for 98% of the channels I don’t use, 
b) notice and HATE the compression that Dish puts on its content.
c) have a pretty decent sound system, with 9.1 speakers setup/ receiver, including Dolby Atmos speakers for BluRay content.
d) watch mostly Netflix, Amazon Prime streaming shows, and local news and some CBS All Access on my 3 yr old Apple TV... occasionally SyFy and BBC America (when it’s offered free)
e) want to switch to 4K in the next year or so,
f) live in the Los Angeles area so there’s no shortage of OTA channels, and 
g) am addicted to DVR and commercial skipping.

Do I sound like a good candidate for the 1TB Bolt Vox with an OTA HD/4K antenna (am looking at the MOHU Leaf Glide 65)? I don’t read much about the Bolt Vox yet, here or otherwise. I know on forums you mostly read the problems that people are trying to so
solve with equipment they already have, but I almost got turned off of TiVo from reading the issues. 

Any advice, concerns? Recommendation of where to buy? 

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I recently purchased both a Bolt VOX and a Roku Ultra; the Roku is vastly better for streaming video services (and Plex) than the Bolt is. For example, you will never get any better audio than Dolby Digital AC3 5.1 out of the Bolt, regardless of the source. The Roku supports Dolby TrueHD and every DTS format I've thrown at it. For another point of comparison, the UI in the Netflix app in the Bolt is quite slow, but in the Roku it's lightning fast.

The Bolt is a great device for what Tivos do well: cable access with DVR, commercial skipping, etc. In my opinion it's a sub-par device for streaming video services.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

LDBecker said:


> First post- sorry if it's too basic...
> Thanks!
> Larry


Just to add something to the search. A TiVo will support up to DD+ from Amazon and Netflix. If they have content higher than that I haven't found it but would be interested. I do have a Roku 3 which also tops out at DD+.

As for video quality, that's going to be hard no matter what the source. My local channels have been adding sub-channels and lowering their bit rate and quality for a while now. I get a better picture on basic cable than broadcast. But it is a local issue, so you may be ok.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

kpfleming said:


> I recently purchased both a Bolt VOX and a Roku Ultra; the Roku is vastly better for streaming video services (and Plex) than the Bolt is. For example, you will never get any better audio than Dolby Digital AC3 5.1 out of the Bolt, regardless of the source. The Roku supports Dolby TrueHD and every DTS format I've thrown at it. For another point of comparison, the UI in the Netflix app in the Bolt is quite slow, but in the Roku it's lightning fast.
> 
> The Bolt is a great device for what Tivos do well: cable access with DVR, commercial skipping, etc. In my opinion it's a sub-par device for streaming video services.


Thanks for that, kpfleming - sound is really important to me - almost as important as video quality. I do some video production, and I know that if the sound isn't right, nothing is going to work. I have a DECENT (not over the top) sound system (Energy Veritas speakers, B&W speakers for Dolby Atmos, and a Denon AVR-X5200W receiver (older, but ok), and it is really a nice immersive experience with good definition on BluRay content - Dish only does 5.1, but the receiver matrixes it out well. I appreciate the info on the sound quality and capability - not much our there (but that did sway me from Tablo units that don't seem to do ANY special sound handling.
I was hoping for a single system like the TiVo to bring it into one, but I will look into the Roku Ultra - switching things can be made transparent with my Logitech remote.

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Just to add something to the search. A TiVo will support up to DD+ from Amazon and Netflix. If they have content higher than that I haven't found it but would be interested. I do have a Roku 3 which also tops out at DD+.
> 
> As for video quality, that's going to be hard no matter what the source. My local channels have been adding sub-channels and lowering their bit rate and quality for a while now. I get a better picture on basic cable than broadcast. But it is a local issue, so you may be ok.
> 
> Good luck with your quest.


Thanks, Joe,

Interesting on the OTA quality... shoot... I just ordered the MOHU Leaf Glide 65 antenna I mentioned above - I'll have to check that out in my area. Thanks also for the DD+ info - my receiver does well with that by pushing it out appropriately to all channels.

Cutting the cable is not as simple as I had hoped!
Thanks-

Larry


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

LDBecker said:


> Thanks, Joe,
> Interesting on the OTA quality... shoot... I just ordered the MOHU Leaf Glide 65 antenna I mentioned above - I'll have to check that out in my area. Thanks also for the DD+ info - my receiver does well with that by pushing it out appropriately to all channels.
> Cutting the cable is not as simple as I had hoped!
> Thanks-
> Larry


Don't despair. Seems your CBS and NBC stations only have one sub each, so you will have to wait to see their quality. At one time my NBC and CBS stations had zero sub-channels and looked really good.

Nothing great is simple. 

BTW, I just ordered a Roku Ultra. I don't have 4k, but I'm interested in the audio. I like toys. I have a Mini VOX and may jump on a new AVR to handle the 4k. Just not today.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't despair. Seems your CBS and NBC stations only have one sub each, so you will have to wait to see their quality. At one time my NBC and CBS stations had zero sub-channels and looked really good.
> 
> Nothing great is simple.
> 
> BTW, I just ordered a Roku Ultra. I don't have 4k, but I'm interested in the audio. I like toys. I have a Mini VOX and may jump on a new AVR to handle the 4k. Just not today.


I APPARENTLY like toys as well... Another issue - My Denon AVR was supposed to handle 4k, but it came out before the 4k HDMI spec was completed - and it doesn't really handle it, so I'm out of luck there. Some higher - end Bluray players have a separate audio out so you can route the audio to the receiver and the video to the tv separately - I don't see a separate audio out on the Roku Ultra... shoot... always something!

Larry


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

Still undecided about the TiVo Bolt Vox - I DID get the upgraded Apple TV 4k today from Apple - and wow, the apps are snappy, MUCH more usable than my old Gen 2 Apple TV. I wasn't aware that they added Amazon Prime - Very usable. My MOHU Leaf 65 antenna arrives tomorrow, so I'll check out the OTA performance. If it's as good as I'm hoping, I suspect I'll add the TiVo for recording OTA and use the Apple 4k TV for streaming apps. I may want to add a Mini Vox on the 2nd TV. I'm not entirely sure how, when I get a 4k tv, I will get sound from the Apple 4k TV to my receiver - it is a Denon AVR-X5200W - which was the generation just before the HDMI 2.0 spec came out - so even though it says 4K all over it - it ain't... Maybe use the toslink audio out on my TV and go to the receiver? Absolutely nothing is simple about this... and certainly not cheap. 

Thanks for all the input! This was very helpful!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you're using a Tivo for OTA and not cable, why not consider a Roamio OTA?


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

I was initially confused about the different models- it almost seemed to be a duplication. I guess it came down to the lack of 4K output in the Roamio. Not there yer, but soon, and I don’t want to purchase a lot of equipment that I will need to replace soon. Do you have a Roamio? How are the apps? The include Tivo service makes it sound attractive, even with the 1TB model at over $400.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I use Cable, so I got a Bolt a few months ago. For streaming, I use a Roku.

If you do get a Bolt, keep in mind that the 3TB model with 6 tuners is Cable Only.


----------



## aliweb1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just activated a TiVo Bolt Box I bought from Amazon. It came with the new software. Guess what? I cannot transfer recordings from my old Bolt because the "network engineers have not yet updated the TiVo online website to show the Bolt Vox with the new software! Not to mention support is all now overseas and they are almost impossible to understand because they speak too fast with an accent. I guess this was inevitable.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

You can rollback to the old UI.
How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

aliweb1 said:


> I just activated a TiVo Bolt Box I bought from Amazon. It came with the new software. Guess what? I cannot transfer recordings from my old Bolt because the "network engineers have not yet updated the TiVo online website to show the Bolt Vox with the new software! Not to mention support is all now overseas and they are almost impossible to understand because they speak too fast with an accent. I guess this was inevitable.


how long ago did you add the bolt vox? i upgraded a 1st generation white bolt to hydra no issues using website to transfer between boxes.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

Well, I just took the plunge - 1TB Bolt Vox... Setup went fine, no drama. The Mohu leaf 65 had to be moved once to get the ABC affiliate - now I get the major networks, PBS and a bunch of others that I'll have to delete eventually - all absolutely crystal clear. I've never actually seen broadcast tv so clear and consistent on all the channels. I was surprised I didn't have to wait long, if at all, for the account to be activated. I did it on-line, hooked up the Tivo, and it seemed happy to do its thing. No odd messages or issues at all. Haven't tried the Netflix and Amazon apps yet - later. I also haven't integrated it into my sound system yet. That will take a bit- have to remember how to program my Logitech Harmony One. Thought about getting a new remote, but I actually really like this older remote. Logitech site says Tivo Bolt is supported, so it shouldn't be too much drama.

Thanks for all the help and advice - I'm sure I'll be back when something burps.

Larry

Edit: was happy the Bolt Vox has USB ports on back - they are powering the antenna booster. Sweet!


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

Used the Bolt Vox to watch the Super Bowl today. It cut off at 4 hours and cut off the end of the game, while my Dish receiver recorded 5 hours and got it all... anyonne else have this issue? Is there a way to have it record a whole game like this?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

LDBecker said:


> Used the Bolt Vox to watch the Super Bowl today. It cut off at 4 hours and cut off the end of the game, while my Dish receiver recorded 5 hours and got it all... anyonne else have this issue? Is there a way to have it record a whole game like this?


When recording live events TiVo asks if you want to add 1 hr (or more) past the scheduled end time. I saw this when I recorded LII.

If using OnePass, there is also an option setting:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...es-Accommodate-Live-Events-Which-Run-Overtime


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks! Very helpful! I haven’t spent enough time in the support documents. The instructions are more focused on setup and less on use. Even getting to the apps (I use Amazon Prime and CBS at the moment) confused me for a bit. It’s nice that Netflix has its own button.

I am impressed with how snappy the Bolt Vox is, and how clear the signal is OTA. Not my normal experience with an antenna.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's the manual for Hydra:
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

I guess my next step (after reading the above guide) is getting a Mini Vox for my 2nd TV. I was surprised to learn it doesn’t use Wi-Fi- fortunately it will be in the same room as my router, so just a long cable is needed I guess. I don’t have coax throughout the house, so I don’t think the Bridge device makes sense (if I understand it correctly).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kpfleming said:


> I recently purchased both a Bolt VOX and a Roku Ultra; the Roku is vastly better for streaming video services (and Plex) than the Bolt is. For example, you will never get any better audio than Dolby Digital AC3 5.1 out of the Bolt, regardless of the source. The Roku supports Dolby TrueHD and every DTS format I've thrown at it. For another point of comparison, the UI in the Netflix app in the Bolt is quite slow, but in the Roku it's lightning fast.
> 
> The Bolt is a great device for what Tivos do well: cable access with DVR, commercial skipping, etc. In my opinion it's a sub-par device for streaming video services.


???Hmm, my Bolts, Mini Vox, and even Roamios will output DD+. And even Atmos.(using DD+)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LDBecker said:


> Used the Bolt Vox to watch the Super Bowl today. It cut off at 4 hours and cut off the end of the game, while my Dish receiver recorded 5 hours and got it all... anyonne else have this issue? Is there a way to have it record a whole game like this?


No. Like with all live events I pad the recording. I always pad the Superbowl with 1.5 hours. Since it almost always runs long.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

LDBecker said:


> Used the Bolt Vox to watch the Super Bowl today. It cut off at 4 hours and cut off the end of the game, while my Dish receiver recorded 5 hours and got it all... anyonne else have this issue? Is there a way to have it record a whole game like this?


and there are some channels that start late and end late all the time. If you think that's funny, that's the topic of one of the channels that does that routinely. I add 2 minutes to shows in 1Ps for the channel and sometimes to one time shows. When I forget, fortunately, the show is repeated.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LDBecker said:


> I guess my next step (after reading the above guide) is getting a Mini Vox for my 2nd TV. I was surprised to learn it doesn't use Wi-Fi- fortunately it will be in the same room as my router, so just a long cable is needed I guess. I don't have coax throughout the house, so I don't think the Bridge device makes sense (if I understand it correctly).


How is your Bolt connected to your router? For the Mini to work, both will need to be wired (via Ethernet or MOCA) to your router.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

pfiagra said:


> How is your Bolt connected to your router? For the Mini to work, both will need to be wired (via Ethernet or MOCA) to your router.


Well, poop... The Bolt Vox is connected via WiFi - It's quite a distance from the router, and there really isn't any coax in the house connecting the two. I guess I can run a bunch more Cat5 - Grrrrrr... What about adding a small switch that would be wired to the router, with both the Bolt Vox and Mini Vox wired directly to that?

Edit- I have AT&T installing a new significantly faster service on Friday - probably with a new router. I may wait until after that's up and running to try to do anything with a mini. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LDBecker said:


> Well, poop... The Bolt Vox is connected via WiFi - It's quite a distance from the router, and there really isn't any coax in the house connecting the two. I guess I can run a bunch more Cat5 - Grrrrrr... What about adding a small switch that would be wired to the router, with both the Bolt Vox and Mini Vox wired directly to that?
> 
> Edit- I have AT&T installing a new significantly faster service on Friday - probably with a new router. I may wait until after that's up and running to try to do anything with a mini. Thanks for the warning!


One unsupported option, which I use, is powerline adapters to connect my Mini to my router. Others have reported success with wifi bridges, but YMMV with either of those configurations.


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

pfiagra said:


> One unsupported option, which I use, is powerline adapters to connect my Mini to my router. Others have reported success with wifi bridges, but YMMV with either of those configurations.


I will likely try that when I hook it up. For now, I think, I will forgo the Mini Vox and leave the 2nd TV hooked up only to my now cancelled Dish Joey receiver. Both TVs have a Dish receiver on them still, and it seems to allow us to watch our previously recorded programs. Dish talked me into "pausing" our subscription for up to 9 months, which should give us time to get through the recorded stuff, while the TiVo Bolt Vox is recording current content.
I think I will, eventually, use a switch to try to connect the two. Thanks again, pfiagra!


----------

